# Looking For a Story



## lukaszemko (Jul 12, 2013)

I am looking for a long history (saga). I read already:
Melissa by Billiejoe
Alice by Mollycoddles
Going Down in Size by Vader7476
Do you know any similar stories?


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Jul 22, 2013)

"Gaining Confidence" http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9810&
by Charisa is one of my favorites. She has one or two other long stories that are also terrific. Each at least eight or nine lengthy installments.

Also look for anything by Agouderia. "Available in All Sizes" is a great one of hers.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73684


----------



## zachi (Jul 24, 2013)

Heidi

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9142&highlight=heidi


----------



## maltesefalcon (Jul 24, 2013)

Try this one of mine:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88842

Hot contender for the longest story ever published on this web site I would think.


----------

